# Faded black plastic trim?



## Jonathan_angelo (Oct 28, 2007)

Just a quick tip i thought i'd share!

Not sure how many of you are aware of this but to restore the lusture of faded black plastic, smear smooth peanut butter on the effected area and leave it to soak in, once cleaned of with a damp cloth, the result are impressive. I did this for a client that had a vauxhall (usually the worst culprits!) and it looked great after!

If anyone has any other tips, please post here.

I just use the cheapest peanut butter from Tesco or better still Liddle as its even cheaper!

Thanks

Jono


----------



## AndyHunt47 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Jono - I got a min, nearly more plastic trim than paint and always a pain to get right!!!! Not used peanut butter, but have used groundnut oil, and to be honest had quite good results with it - I guessing it would be a bit easier to apply than peanut butter, goes a long way too. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Try some Black wow!!! is very expensive but also really good stuff.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi jonathan,

yeah herd that.

I like to use this: http://www.autogeek.net/1z-einzett-plastic-cleaner.html
to clean the plastic of all products.


----------



## Jonathan_angelo (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice one cheers! 

Yeah, i have to admit that the peanut butter solution is messy however does leave good results! Im gonna try the nut oil that you recommended to see what thats like!

Thanks guys

Jono


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

Rather than starting a new thread, can anyone tell me how to get SRP off deeply textured Volvo exterior trim?

I've tried:
AG Bumper Care (hides the white stains for a month)
Wax Blaster (no effect)

Think peanut butter will work?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Get a bottle of Black Wow off of Alan W:thumb: 

It worked wonders restoring the black plstic trim of my Mini Cooper to back to factory finish.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Lime prime seems fairly good at it too.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

EP02JAY said:


> Think peanut butter will work?


Sure will, or Groundnut oil


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

i need to get some BlackWow, i've found that BumperCare leaves some interesting marks on my trim.

anyone got an idea how much the BlackWow stuff costs ?


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

15 notes iirc. theres a thread in gen chat about it, might be in there


----------



## mil7215 (Jul 1, 2006)

Another vote for BLACK WOW!!
Use on my mini cooper black plastic, it's the best product I have found. (I have tried dozens!!!):wave:


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

i have also known (but not tested) that using a heat gun evenly over the plastic brings the oil back to the surface and looking like new. seen it work well on a golf gti mk2 spoiler. but dont have it to hot for obvious reasons


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

Black WOW can be found in this thread from Alan W:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40094&page=60
Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## polo_gti (Jan 20, 2007)

Think it is the palm oil in the peanut butter that is the active ingredient.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bumper looks great but squirel sh1t all over the roof now.:lol:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

It depends on the type of plastic
there are differences and many of them are actually polishable by both hand and machine
The textured mostly cannot but I'm working on a solution to fix that as i did for hard rubber, urethane and ABS plastics and even unpainted carbon fibre & fibreglass spoilers (on a particular model of falcon that I own one of)

I just don't believe in dressings anymore. there has to be a way to bring them up and seal them for six to twelve months without dressings
Got a solution for some but not for all yet but I will get there.


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

Have heard that with peanut butter but it does take ages to apply/remove. Tried it on wifes laguna just in case, now theres a real pain when the plastic goes grey. Wonder if peanut oil itself would help or work.


----------

